
India, Automatic expiry of currency notes - ajitkolathur
https://www.change.org/p/prime-minister-of-india-automatic-expiry-of-currency-notes
======
reembs
Couldn't this achive the opposite result by pushing people to use other
currency for common trading? Anyone whose main insentive to deal with cash is
for illegal reasons would surely rather deal with US$ than in expiring notes.

~~~
ajitkolathur
Black money is like a weed. Demonetising currency is like deweeding. You pull
weeds out from your lawn, your lawn looks good, for sometime. The weeds will
grow again! If you don't want the weeds to grow, you must use weedicide at
regular intervals. The idea of having expiry dates for currency is like using
weedicide at regular intervals. The weeds can't grow so much as to deface your
lawn.

